# ftp automated file selection

## trossachs

Is there a secure ftp package available that I could use which would automatically select and download files depending on the login credentials submitted during the authentication process? I am looking at either RADIUS or LDAP to act as an authentication authority.

----------

## John R. Graham

The standard sftp program that's part of net-misc/openssh allows you to specify files to retrieve on the command line. Should do what you want to do with just a modest amount of script foo.

- John

----------

## trossachs

Thanks for your prompt reply John I'll take a look and see if this meets my requirements. I am currently using vsftpd, is there anyway that this can be made more secure than the default?

----------

